# The 2013 Quarrel: 4/30 - 5/4/2013



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

The 2013 Quarrel: 4/30 to 5/4

Individual and Team Fray Racing

www.thequarrel.com
www.facebook.com/thequarrelHO
www.facebook.com/tannerridge

For complete documents, rules, schedules etc

email [email protected] 
subject: Quarrel

and I will be glad to email you the complete set of docs

The docs are also on the website and facebook

Thanks

Michael Block


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

*2013 Quarrel Awards*

You don't need to join facebook to look at pics

Thanks 

Michael Block


Team Event Trophy

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741826.159457194065519&type=1&l=fbd5d5e318

Individual Event Trophy

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741825.159457194065519&type=1&l=4da27e6790

And NEW for this year

The Charity Event Trophy 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741827.159457194065519&type=1&l=40e0b9cd7f


----------

